# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs > [Auto-Clicker] WTT licencess for pindlebot.

## Mistn

Interested in trading IG runes for a license.
Can help with setup if needed.

PM if interested, currently have 5 licencess for trade.

----------


## demerda10

Imagine paying for a clicker bot

----------


## Mistn

> Imagine paying for a clicker bot


Imagine sitting at midnight alone just to type that, you win the cringe contest. Wp

----------


## demerda10

> Imagine sitting at midnight alone just to type that, you win the cringe contest. Wp


Imagine thinking the whole world has only one time zone

----------


## Mistn

> Imagine thinking the whole world has only one time zone


m8 you message was irrelevant and had no purpose, it’s kinda pathetic you would waste time browsing threads just to post that, you know it, I know it. 
Now let it go and gain troll rep somewhere else. 

Don’t make yourself sound more stupid than you already have.

----------

